
The Atomo Modular Electronics System Is Like Lego for Electronics - peter_d_sherman
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/17/the-atomo-modular-electronics-system-is-like-lego-for-electronics/
======
peter_d_sherman
Also:

[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/atomo-modular-
electronics...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/atomo-modular-electronics-
system#/)

